# Deep Shelter C. Surrey Feb 2014



## Cachewoo (Mar 12, 2014)

Love this place it’s my Sunday best, dropped in on many occasions with Goatboy, Big R, Tall C, & Little Fish.
A little history for those that don’t know. Sorry begged, borrowed, and Stolen.

_This large public air raid shelter is one of four which were proposed and built by Surrey Council 
at the beginning of WW2. The plan was to build 3 parallel longitudinal tunnels into the chalk hillside 
with 4 parallel lateral tunnels linking them. The plan was never fully carried out with two of the 
longitudinal tunnels stopping in a sheer white face of chalk. After the war the shelter was mothballed 
and lay empty until a firm that made precision lenses for telescopes took them over. 
The constant temperature was ideal for the processes involved and the long tunnels perfect for testing 
the focus of the lenses. Sadly the dampness and coldness was not conducive for the electrical sockets 
and precision machinery so the ever-inventive workers reverse wired a fridge so it would act as a 
dehumidifier and keep the condensation levels down. Eventually the optical firm moved out and was 
replaced by a motor vehicle repair workshop. After some time they also moved out and the shelter sealed shut._

Hope you enjoy cheers.

Air vent


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797636203/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797809554/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797623383/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797447245/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797863004/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797467695/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13100428425/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797824544/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797895824/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797917794/ 





[/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13100415185/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12797423765/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13100544243/ https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 12, 2014)

What a cracking find looks like there are some interesting bits lying around as well,great photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2014)

Awesome! Fantastically lit shots sir! Cheers for sharing


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 12, 2014)

Looking real good, I need to get down there soon.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 13, 2014)

I like this. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice mate . Real nice. What an interesting history to it too. We still got to arrange our visit too


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks like a great place. Great shots too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Big C (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, this place is brilliant.. Really want to go back soon.


----------



## Big C (Mar 26, 2014)

Might as well pop this up from my little mooch with Cachewoo...
Not all that and filmed the wrong way round..
Damn I'm good!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8fYXiBGPOM[/ame]


----------

